# Rai's art thread thing



## Rai-CH (Oct 4, 2009)

Knowing me, I probably won't keep this updated but I wanted to show a few of my most recent pictures. I'm currently drawing Hetalia fanart :)






For an Art Trade with a friend of mine, she requested LithuaniaxRussia. Lithuania looks super girly, but I can never get his hair right. The snowflake brushes came from...somewhere, I forgot D:






Russia and America. I was practicing drawing back views and guns.

This image is massive and may kill dial-up connections (and possibly eyes).
The Nordics. Testing a different shading style. Full of shading errors :|

Critiques are requested, I want to become better at drawing people! :)


----------



## Rai-CH (Oct 6, 2009)

Gift for a friend. It's her Pokesona Guava dressed as America :)


----------

